# Nia ate half a chopstick!!!



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

My mom took Nia to her friend's house and apparently while she wasn't watching Nia chewed and ate half a chopstick. About 3 inches of bamboo. Should I be really worried or it'll just come out like tree branches??


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

If she chewed it well, I wouldn't worry. If she tends to chew branches, she probably chewed the chopstick too.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

She's a very thorough chewer but my mom said the chopstick was pretty hard. Cage may have swallowed in 1 cm chunks or something. I hope it
passes through ok.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Update: We're getting a bit of diarrhea this morning. Not sure if it's because of the chopstick. 

How long does it take for the chopstick pieces to pass through? It's been almost a day and no chopstick pieces yet!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Crystal likes to chew rubber/plastic things, and I usually see bits of them within a couple days. She tends to chew them into fairly small pieces. (HOW do they find all these things even after we dog-proof the house!? Paps are so bad for chewing.)

Is Nia otherwise fine -- eating fine, playful, drinking water? I wouldn't worry too much unless she seems to be in pain or can't poop at all (or if you don't see any chopstick pieces within a few days).


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

She's acting perfectly normal. Actually a bit more hyper than normal even. Eating and drinking fine. I do wonder how it's going to come out! Yuck!!!


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

When i was at the vet clinic there was a beagle that came in who had swallowed half a bamboo skewer. It was in extreme pain, you couldn't pick it up without it crying bloody murder. When it went in for surgery the vet on call looked and felt the stomach and than the intestines, as soon as she started feeling around it popped out of the intestine. Sewed up the hole and that was the end of it. 

To me it sounds like she will be fine, she is not in any pain and that is what's important. If she starts having abdomen pain than I would take her in. Personally I wouldn't worry too much  after all a chewed put chopstick can do a lot less damage than a whole half of a skewer!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok now I'm scared! I have been rubbing her tummy to see if she has any pain but she has absolutely no reaction and looks content just to let me rub her belly.

I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

You might not see anything come out the other end. Bamboo is more-or-less digestible (Think pandas, and Chinese buffets)


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

But even when Nia eats like carrots or like veggies I can see it! I can't imagine a bunch of bamboo being digested O_O. I haven't seen anything yet though and my mom says maybe it's just gone. She seems fine though so I'm not worried.


----------

